# News: Dusty Barber, aka "dbar"



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

This just in... Dusty Barber is currently residing in the Throckmorton County Jail. According to the report I just received, he's been there for the past month. He showed up to a recent arraignment hearing without legal council. There is a tentative trial date of December 14th. It could be very influential to his punishment if all, or most, of his victims attended.

I'll post more news as it becomes available. Meanwhile, please pass this information to anyone you know who was taken by Mr. Barber and ask them to contact me asap. Thank you.

Scott-
254 666-9239


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hope he gets all that's coming to him. What a jerk.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Guess I missed out on all the fun. What'd he do?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Just type DBar in the search function and you will see.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oooooooh, found it.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

We took a hunt in Shackleford County (Moran) with Dusty. He did actually show and provide the hunt. Looking back on it now, it kinda explains why 2 Gamewardens showed up and were very uneasy. They asked allot of questions and checked us all. One of them never took his hand off his gun. He just covered his partner the whole time. Go figure! A couple weeks later D-bar stood up Sixtoe and another after they drove for 6 hours.


----------



## kellyg (Jun 8, 2004)

I know he won't get what he deserves.. but hopefully he gets a LOT of jail time and some fineage.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Scott, thanks for keeping everyone posted on this.


----------



## collinaj (Dec 5, 2004)

*DBar*

I was with Sixtoe when Dusty didn't show. A couple months back someone from the DAs office called to let me know that I didn't need to show to court for my subpoena and that dusty cut a deal. A few weeks ago I recieved a letter saying that Dusty was to pay me the money owed but he had 10 years to do it.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

but he had 10 years to do it.

That will teach him,LOL. How pathetic.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

deke said:


> but he had 10 years to do it.
> 
> That will teach him,LOL. How pathetic.


That depends on how many of those 10 years Dbar is locked up and how horny his cellmate Bubba is each night. 
Worrying about something like Bubba, could make repaying debts a low priority.
Here is hoping that its a long sentence and that Bubba ain't got AIDS.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it would be better if bubba did have AIDS and gave dusty the gift that keeps on giving, skumbag !!!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

http://www.grahamleader.com/news/get-news.asp?id=10196&catid=1&cpg=get-news.asp

*Trial set for alleged deer swindler*
Tuesday, December 19, 2006
Chris Hunnewell









Dustin "Dusty" Wen Barber

A man wanted for allegedly defrauding deer hunters from around the state, including Young County, of thousands of dollars appeared in the Throckmorton County Courthouse on Thursday. 
Flanked by guards, Dustin "Dusty" Wen Barber, 30, waited in Judge Charles Chapman's 39th District Court for his pre-trial hearing and a court date for his alleged 2004 felony theft of more than $3,000.

"We would like to take up the issue of bond," said Alex Eyssen of Abilene, the defendant's court-appointed attorney. "Mr. Barber has been locked up for over 90 days and is currently held without a bond. This is the only county that has a hold on him, and we'd like to set a bond. The last bond set in court was $5,000, and we ask that it be the same amount."

"The state is ready to go to trial, we are ready to go to trial now. There has been no delay on this case because of the state," District Attorney Mike Fouts said. "The court notes that there has been more than one occasion the defendant had his bond revoked because he failed to show up for a court appearance. We object to bond, but if the court sets bond we ask that it be set at a sufficiently high amount to assure his appearance. The other bond has not been adequate evidently, because he didn't appear in court."

"We will set another bond of $10,000," Chapman said. "Cash only, but if the defendant makes bond, we will require that he reports to the 39th District Community Supervision Office once a week."

Chapman set more pre-trial hearings for January 2007 and Barber's trial for Monday, Feb. 26, 2007.

Earlier this year, a Throckmorton grand jury indicted Barber on charges of swindling thousands of dollars from deer hunters. Other law enforcement investigators are also interested since Barber is repeatedly named in complaints filed in Young, Collins, Hood, Shackelford, Smith and Stephens counties.

"I've had 10 people call me who have been ripped off, from Seagoville, in Plano, in Dallas, Fort Worth and as far away as Bridge City near Houston," said Shackelford County Sheriff's Deputy Steve Huckabay. "He's quite a character."

Waco resident Steve Thrash's DeerTexas.com Web site, which helps hunters and landowners find each other, has more than 130 "Dusty" comments covering six Web pages from hunters unhappily involved with Barber as early as 2003. 
"I've talked to people all over the state and in Louisiana," Thrash said. "Talking about numbers, it's not hundreds but dozens." 
Assigned as a special investigator on Barber's alleged hunting scams, Sgt. Brad Chappell of the Special Crimes Division for the Texas Parks and Wildlife Game Warden Department, explained Barber had almost as many law enforcement officers interested in his business as complainants. 
"In the course of the investigation, we've found there are at least 40 complainants involving the loss of more than $40,000," Chappell said. "Several sheriff's deputies were involved in the early stages of investigation involving smaller groups as well as four additional game wardens."

Three hunters, according to a Texas Parks and Wildlife investigation report, met with Barber in April 2004 to discuss subleasing property north of Throckmorton for the 2004-2005 white-tail deer season.

Though a contract was signed and money exchanged, when the clients investigated, they found irregularities from Barber's earlier statements, including a cabin which turned out to be a personal residence.

By May 2005, the clients requested a full refund and Barber agreed, but the hunters never saw a dime. Frustrated, the hunters contacted Throckmorton County Texas Parks and Wildlife Game Warden Shea Guinn in July 2004.

Guinn telephoned Barber, who explained, again, that it was a misunderstanding and promised to refund the hunters' money. Guinn told Barber he had a week to call back with news of a refund. About the same time, Barber was also making arrangements with some East Texas hunters to pay $6,000 for a hunting lease on the K3 Ranch in western Young County.

"We were looking for a deer lease in July and, through a friend, we got in contact with Dusty," said Donnie Griffith. "We contacted him and looked over several places. He met me in Tyler, gave me a signed contract and we paid him $1,200 apiece."

One man, Griffith recalled, drove around Young County with Barber, checking out the K3 Ranch and a location beside the Brazos River.

By August 2004, Barber was also touring Shackleford County with Thrash. After inspecting the property, Thrash recalled the excitement of Barber's declaration of a hunt that guaranteed 140-class bucks.

"Dusty advertised several hunting leases with us, probably without authority to use," Thrash said. "He called me one day out of the blue and told me he had some package hunts that he wanted to sell, and he only had a few left. The price was right and the area was right. I knew there were some big deer there. I told him that was pretty tall and what happens if they don't get an opportunity? He said, 'Then they'll come back and hunt until they do.'"

Backed by a solid-gold guarantee, Thrash sold five hunts at $1,100 a piece, collecting 50-percent deposits. However, once Barber had the cash, Thrash contends he became "real hard" to contact.

"I had to refund every nickel of their deposit money," Thrash said. "It couldn't have come at a worse time for me or my family at Christmas time."

Likewise, Guinn also couldn't make phone contact with Barber, and though Griffith and his friends made arrangements to put deer feeders on the K-3 Ranch in Sept. 2004, Barber failed to show up. In a similar manner, Plano resident Larry Wilson reported a disastrous "so called hunt" arranged through Barber in Dec. 2004 near Moran. Nine hunters, Wilson explained, found themselves assigned to 100 acres, with deer feeders that didn't work and sitting on buckets in a wheat field with more than 100 cattle in their field of fire.

"We couldn't shoot a deer if we wanted to," Wilson wrote. "My dad and uncles had a hunt booked the Dec. 11, 2004 weekend. I had to call them with the news. They were not happy." 
Barber was taken into custody and released in January 2006 on $5,000 bond.

A Throckmorton County grand jury indicted him in March on the charge of felony theft of more than $1,500 but less than $20,0000. He was scheduled for three court appearances, but didn't show and faced additional charges of failure to appear when he was apprehended in October in Collins County.

Authorities extradited him to Throckmorton County where he appeared for a Nov. 16 pre-trial hearing and the recent one where he met Eyssen for the first time.

After a discussion with Barber, Eyssen met with Fouts, who refused to discuss the details of the case before the trial but was adamant that would not offer a soft plea bargain.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

what a friggin waste!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's awesome that he's already done 90 days without bond. I hope he skips the next one and they run him down again and he gets extended time for it. Throw the book at that mofo.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Scott.

TH


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Scott, thanks...I would love to use that SOB..well not going there. I hope he gets 30 yrs.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Right where that piece of garbage belongs, in the trash.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear they tracked him down. I have no sympathy for thief.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

you mean to tell me this idiot , did all this to him self for less than $20,000 ,
did i understand that right ?,,,, hopefully ,they will stick him in with the Gundoc's version of a cell mate.....Mike


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the report and keeping us updated Scott.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Ive heard of this before. Used to spend quite a bit of time out in West Tx. near Throckmorton. Folks out there dont cotten very well to theivery. This boy is in deep trouble. Especially if people he has screwed start coming out of the wookwork.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope this is a warning to other unscrupulous (sp) hunt brokers . I've had a few try, but haven't taken the tainted bait yet. Thanks Scott for the info, keep it coming. GC.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

could you imagine being all excited about a Texas Big Buck Hunt, getting all your gear ready, driving for hours, dreaming of a huge texas whitetail. Just to be screwed by this YAHOO

Jail seems to be a good place for him


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Not to mention that someone could have gotten hurt. 9 hunters on 100 acres? Leasing land illegally that the landowner wouldn't realize that someone was on his land? You think ChiefCharlie or Robs would get a little confrontational with someone shooting out of their blinds without their knowledge? This guy ought to be happy that no one got hurt in the process of his thievery.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Thortmorten has the "Hanging Tree" still in town. Start the hanging.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

A similar incident happened here in Kerrville a couple of years ago. Its amazing what people will do for $$$$. Could you imagine being the landowner and having people show up to hunt and breaking the news to them they had been conned..... Get a big rope and let em swing from the tree!!!!!!!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Dusty Barber was sentenced 14 months state jail time with no parole. He pled last Tuesday, February 20. Barber wanted probation, but the DA in Throckmorton, Mike Fouts, wasn't having it. God bless that man! Kudos also go to the primary law enforcement investigator, Shea Guinn of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department. 

It's my understanding that Barber has a bench warrant with Shackleford County and possibly another in Collin County. I assume the Shackleford warrant is for a probation violation. I was given the impression that Shackleford County wants their turn at him and he may already be in their custody. The normal course of events would have been for him to go directly to the jail in Haskell County where Throckmorton County prisoners are held. From there, he would be transferred on the warrants to face charges before he is ever transferred to a state jail facility. If he gets the state jail transfer first, that can take up to 1-3 months. The clock on the Throckmorton County sentence began on Feb. 20.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice, hope he enjoys having long talks with Bubba.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Nice, hope he enjoys having long talks with Bubba.


talking, or biting his pillow?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

cool, sounds like he is having plenty of time to think


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

glad to hear that.
David


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Nice, hope he enjoys having long talks with Bubba.


I hope they get to enjoy long warm showers to the wee hours...........or at least Bubba enjoys them.........:rotfl:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yall know Bubba wont turn him down...He'll turn that boy face down..then make him squeell like a piggy...kisssm 
Its Almost to good of a punishment for a scumbag like him.. 
Oxx..


bountyhunter said:


> I hope they get to enjoy long warm showers to the wee hours...........or at least Bubba enjoys them.........:rotfl:


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Sounds a little light on the sentence to me. From what I remember he took a good bit money from hard working folks. I can't remember how much it was, but still glad he has to do the 14 months without parole.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

for those who don't know him


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

He looks like a fairy in yellow....


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

hunt2grill said:


> for those who don't know him
> 
> Attached Images
> 
> ...


that yellow jump suit has "pillow biter" written all over it..


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I wonder when the "RUT" heats up in prison ?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Karma is a b*****.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Karma is a b*****.


This aint karma, this is the law. Karma would be when he gets out and saves his money for 2 years and puts it down on a hunting lease and gets screwed.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I hope he gets screwed everyday the way he screwed me and my buddy!


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Scott, for keeping up with it. Hope you stick it to him.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

justletmein said:


> This aint karma, this is the law. Karma would be when he gets out and saves his money for 2 years and puts it down on a hunting lease and gets screwed.


Karma is the fact that a convicted felon can't even hold someone ELSE'S gun much less own one.

(E.g. This clown ain't ever going to hunt ANYTHING again unless it's for a new job.........)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I believe that a convicted felon could still hunt using black powder or archery 

but - I would be really surprised if he did not loose his right to purchase a hunting license for several years in conjunction with this offense.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

mehansen said:


> Karma is the fact that a convicted felon can't even hold someone ELSE'S gun much less own one.
> 
> (E.g. This clown ain't ever going to hunt ANYTHING again unless it's for a new job.........)


Believe that.

I was on a jury last week and we conviceted a guy for "Felon in the possession of a firearm".

One guy (ex felon) disarmed another guy who was holding a pistol, then kept the gun for a bit while they "sorted things out", then put the pistol in his truck. The way the law is written, he met the criteria for conviction. 2-year minimum sentance...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

One guy (ex felon) disarmed another guy who was holding a pistol, then kept the gun for a bit while they "sorted things out", then put the pistol in his truck. The way the law is written, he met the criteria for conviction. 2-year minimum sentance...

If that is how it went down, and he din't take off with it then;

****, I guess compassion and reason was thrown out befrore you guys went into deliberate the case, wow. There is a color on the color scale that is called grey, not everything is black and white. Here is a word for you, Karma, it can be a bi!ch.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah there has to be exceptions for that kind of stuff Aggie.


----------

